# Problème de connexion Facebook



## cristal29 (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Ces deux derniers jours, impossible pour moi de me connecter à Facebook. La page d'accueil tout simplement ne s'affichait pas ou se bloquait au milieu du chargement. Et ce problème n'est présent que pour le site Facebook.

J'ai lu tous les forums, tous les sites, mais rien n'y fait. 

La semaine dernière, j'ai eu ce problème, j'ai tout essayé, et au final il fallait juste que je remette mon mac à l'heure et la date exacte. Tout remarchait comme si de rien n'était.

Mais c'est donc depuis ces deux derniers jours que le problème revient. J'ai peut être déréglé quelque chose dans mon ordinateur. Il y a une heure tout remarcha d'un coup, mais la le problème revient.

Pour firefox, le soucis est le même. J'ai peut être modifié des choses dans le trousseau d'accès mais je ne sais pas comment le régler. 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## narziss (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Pareil, même problème pour moi. J'arrive à accéder à tous les sites excepté sur facebook.


----------



## jackdan (22 Novembre 2012)

Ouf, je ne suis pas seul dans mon coin à tourner en rond !...
Depuis hier, pareil, impossible de me connecter à Facebook ( sauf ce matin, puis à midi, plus possible )
Pour info, Firefox ou Safari, iMac sous OS X / 10.6.8
Je n'ose pas trop bidouiller, merci si quelqu'un a une explication ici !..


----------



## narziss (22 Novembre 2012)

Pareil jackdan, ce matin ça a bien marché, mais ce soir en rentrant du boulot ça ne marche plus. 

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Je viens de recevoir un message de la part d'SFR disant qu'il y a effectivement un problème!


----------



## Tanthilan (22 Novembre 2012)

bonsoir!

Dans un sens ça fait plaisir à lire: que je ne sois pas le seul à ne pas pouvoir réussir à me connecter correctement à facebook depuis mon Macbook Pro (Mac OSx, version 10.6.8) :hein:

Maintenant j'ai également une connexion via SFR, est ce une raison au problème?


----------



## jackdan (22 Novembre 2012)

Je suis également chez SFR...
Mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai aussi à côté de moi un Asus sous Windows, avec un Facebook qui s'ouvre nickel en une seconde sous Firefox !
Et sur le Mac, j'ai également pas mal de sites qui s'ouvrent à moitié, page blanche, barre de progression en haut qui s'arrête...


----------



## MaTTP (22 Novembre 2012)

C'est bien un problème du FAI : http://forum.sfr.fr/c352-2-informat...s-a-divers-sites-securises-depuis-sfr-box.htm

En attendant, une solution consiste à changer les DNS par ceux de Google : 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4

Ça fonctionne correctement pour moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

Enfin ça fonctionne partiellement.

L'accès à Hotmail est possible, pas à Facebook.

Si un pro du DNS pouvait nous éclairer...


----------



## radical (22 Novembre 2012)

c'est pareil chez moi.... Depuis trois jours!!!
Par contre j'ai essayé avec un pc windows et ça ne marche pas non plus.. Ca marche qu'en 3G.
Je suis également chez SFR.


----------



## Sebspirit (22 Novembre 2012)

Pareil pour moi chez SFR, et la même hier soir sur la PS3, il a fallut changer le DNS. SFR qui nous bloque Call Of et Facebook, mais où va le monde...:mouais:


----------



## cristal29 (22 Novembre 2012)

merci à tous, quel soulagement ce n'est donc pas mon mac qui pose problème! je suis également chez SFR. le probleme vient donc de là mais quand est ce qu'il sera enfin réglé !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

comment modifie-t-on le DNS?


----------



## jackdan (22 Novembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé ça

http://forum.sfr.fr/c144-2-question...oluce-connexion-facebook-ebay-paypal-etc-.htm

...j'ai essayé, et..ça marche !
J'espère ne pas avoir fait une connerie, changer le DNS...l'avenir le dira !


----------



## ThierryMayotte (15 Août 2015)

MaTTP a dit:


> C'est bien un problème du FAI : http://forum.sfr.fr/c352-2-informat...s-a-divers-sites-securises-depuis-sfr-box.htm
> 
> En attendant, une solution consiste à changer les DNS par ceux de Google : 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4
> 
> ...




Changer de DNS par ceux de Google a fonctionné, MERCI


----------

